# Part Time AMR?



## MusicMedic (Jun 30, 2011)

I was wondering if any AMR branch in Socal hires part time EMT's? maybe one or two days a week? 

i was hoping to apply to the riverside/hemet/san deigo branch mainly cause i wanted to get some 911 exp.. are their any other 911 company in socal that hires part timers?


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Jul 1, 2011)

From what I understand, most AMR divisions won't hire part timers. Most people get hired full time and then after a certain amount of time, are OK'd to go PT. I work for AMR LACo, and I remember people who got hired at the same time as me went PT after their first 6 months.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2011)

Death_By_Sexy said:


> From what I understand, most AMR divisions won't hire part timers. Most people get hired full time and then after a certain amount of time, are OK'd to go PT. I work for AMR LACo, and I remember people who got hired at the same time as me went PT after their first 6 months.



Actually the total opposite. Palm Springs and Hemet divisions will only hire you as part time. If you want to go full time then you just have to put in a letter asking to go full time.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jul 1, 2011)

do the Hemet and Riverside divisions have 24s? hows the scedule?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2011)

MusicMedic said:


> do the Hemet and Riverside divisions have 24s? hows the scedule?



Yes and no. They still have 24 hour shifts but they are trying to get away from 24's and move solely to 12 hour shifts. 

For part time you just pick up open shifts that are mainly ALS shifts. For full time it's usually like you work Tuesday, Thursday, and every other Saturday. But odviously the days change depending on your shift.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jul 1, 2011)

firefite said:


> Yes and no. They still have 24 hour shifts but they are trying to get away from 24's and move solely to 12 hour shifts.
> 
> For part time you just pick up open shifts that are mainly ALS shifts. For full time it's usually like you work Tuesday, Thursday, and every other Saturday. But odviously the days change depending on your shift.



ok cool.. im hoping to do 1-2 days a week generally friday-sat-sunday would be great since i have school monday-thursday..


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2011)

MusicMedic said:


> ok cool.. im hoping to do 1-2 days a week generally friday-sat-sunday would be great since i have school monday-thursday..



Part time you only have to be able to work 5 12 hour shifts per month. But you are only required to actually work 3 of those shifts per month.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jul 1, 2011)

firefite said:


> Part time you only have to be able to work 5 12 hour shifts per month. But you are only required to actually work 3 of those shifts per month.



thank you for the informative response!! 

one last question.. how long is the waitlist for Riverside/Hemet? 

i feel like a n00b asking all these questions.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2011)

MusicMedic said:


> thank you for the informative response!!
> 
> one last question.. how long is the waitlist for Riverside/Hemet?
> 
> i feel like a n00b asking all these questions.



I'm honestly not sure on how long the waitlist is for any of the AMR divisions.


----------



## Death_By_Sexy (Jul 1, 2011)

I guess the most appropriate response would be "Depends on the region/division"

LACo is one thing, but apparently, everywhere else is different.

Just call the HR for wherever you're interested and you'll get your answer.


----------



## ManEatingCheese (Jul 1, 2011)

Death_By_Sexy said:


> LACo is one thing, but apparently, everywhere else is different.



I was considering applying to LACo AMR.  What do you mean by saying LACo is different from the other divisions?


----------



## mike1390 (Jul 2, 2011)

I was told the other day when I took the medic test @ rancho that the list is very LONG and they dont plan on hiring anytime soon, atleast for medics.


----------



## MusicMedic (Jul 2, 2011)

another question.. do i have to have my riverside county EMT Cert inorder to apply? im certed in both OC and LA Counties


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 3, 2011)

MusicMedic said:


> another question.. do i have to have my riverside county EMT Cert inorder to apply? im certed in both OC and LA Counties



There is no riverside county EMT cert. All riverside county requires is that you have your California state cert. And also make sure you have your ambulance cert as well.


----------



## yanikemt (Jul 3, 2011)

MusicMedic said:


> thank you for the informative response!!
> 
> one last question.. how long is the waitlist for Riverside/Hemet?
> 
> i feel like a n00b asking all these questions.




I applied in April for Hemet/Riverside. I have job experience and currently working as an EMT at a casino, all was on my resume. I have been in contact with Hr and they told me im all set to go just on the wait list and have to wait for an opening.

So im going to guess around 6 months(ish)

Just to give you an idea


----------

